# 累了吧早点休息吧



## DernierVirage

I hope this is not a stupid question, here goes....I have started reading Chinese again to try and improve my standard and I read this conversation:
- 晚安亲爱的
- 刚到家啊
- 有一会儿
- 累了吧早点休息吧改天再联系
-恩好梦
I can't figure out the tone of the conversation- is it factual, kidding, flirtatious etc? Or impossible to tell? Thanks for any light anyone can shed!




Th


----------



## Lamb67

Intimate and flirtatious


----------



## DernierVirage

Lamb67 said:


> Intimate and flirtatious


 Thanks, that is really helpful. I was having trouble getting a feeling for the "register" of the conversation. I had trouble with sentence 有一会儿, it doesn't seem to follow on logically from the preceding statement that the other person had just got home. Or I am misreading ??? Thanks again!


----------



## SimonTsai

DernierVirage said:


> 有一会儿 [...] doesn't seem to follow on logically from the preceding statement that the other person had just got home.


The precedeing is not really a statement; instead, it is a guess or a question:

A: 'Hi, darling.'
B: 'You've just got home, right?'
A: 'I've got home for a while.'
B: 'You must be exhausted. Go to bed early and let's talk someday.'
A: 'Okay. Sweet dreams.'


----------



## DernierVirage

SimonTsai said:


> The precedeing is not really a statement; instead, it is a guess or a question:
> 
> A: 'Hi, darling.'
> B: 'You've just got home, right?'
> A: 'I've got home for a while.'
> B: 'You must be exhausted. Go to bed early and let's talk someday.'
> A: 'Okay. Sweet dreams.'


This is amazing, I really didn't understand this at all.....

I thought that 有一会儿 was A talking about B (not vice versa), and then I thought 累了吧早点休息吧 was B (not A) saying that he/she was tired and would rest the following morning (I guess I was expecting to see 睡觉). Amazing how I am getting even easy stuff wrong !! Thanks a lot, much appreciated.


----------



## SimonTsai

Just a note here: I don't find it flirtatious. Let's wait and see what others would say.


----------



## DernierVirage

SimonTsai said:


> Just a note here: I don't find it flirtatious. Let's wait and see what others would say.



This reassures me.....I had huge trouble working out the "tone", so it's good to know there are different views !!! Thanks a lot.


----------



## henter

DernierVirage said:


> This reassures me.....I had huge trouble working out the "tone", so it's good to know there are different views !!! Thanks a lot.


 They are an item .  I'd say only lovebirds would say something like this.  A single man like me would be hard-pressed to find a girl talking to me with this tone. A lass might simply say dream on to me.


----------



## DernierVirage

henter said:


> They are an item .  I'd say only lovebirds would say something like this.  A single man like me would be hard-pressed to find a girl talking to me with this tone. A lass might simply say dream on to me.


Thanks, much appreciated..it is in a short story article and I have had trouble with a lot of the meaning, even if I know the characters...shows what happens if I don't use and practice my Chinese !!!


----------



## henter

DernierVirage said:


> This reassures me.....I had huge trouble working out the "tone", so it's good to know there are different views !!! Thanks a lot.


  If a girl says such words to you, it implies that she'd delighted to have a date with you. Yet there is an exception to this: it could also be a joke or even wheeze if we are talking about the so-called internet love. Case in point: I once received an email from someone claiming to be a Russian girl, in which she asked me to have a date with her. I also met another girl calling me husband-老公in Chinese-when I still took the trouble to join a chatroom. She may have been kidding me.

  If you have a chance to meet this girl in person, then it could be a different case. I'm not sure.


----------



## DernierVirage

henter said:


> If a girl says such words to you, it implies that she'd delighted to have a date with you. Yet there is an exception to this: it could also be a joke or even wheeze if we are talking about the so-called internet love. Case in point: I once received an email from someone claiming to be a Russian girl, in which she asked me to have a date with her. I also met another girl calling me husband-老公in Chinese-when I still took the trouble to join a chatroom. She may have been kidding me.
> 
> If you have a chance to meet this girl in person, then it could be a different case. I'm not sure.


Thanks so much.....interesting your point that it may be an online "relationship". Anyway, very useful, I may ask for more help here on other bits of the text that are confusing me.


----------



## SimonTsai

The story in my mind is quite different:

I would say that the conversation appears to be sweet — one-sidedly. _*B*_ sounds a little bit nonchalant, distant, cold compared with _*A*_, who begins with '親愛的'. '親愛的' isn't something we would normally say; we are shy and reserved, traditionally. So it is very, very sweet and suggests passion if said in all sincerity.

I would imagine that *A* worked very hard and got home late, feeling exhausted. He just wanted to have a casual small talk with his sweetheart but was put a full stop shortly. (*B*: '累了吧? 早點休息吧! 改天再聯繫.')


----------



## DernierVirage

SimonTsai said:


> The story in my mind is quite different:
> 
> I would say that the conversation appears to be sweet — one-sidedly. _*B*_ sounds a little bit nonchalant, distant, cold compared with _*A*_, who begins with '親愛的'. '親愛的' isn't something we would normally say; we are shy and reserved, traditionally. So it is very, very sweet and suggests passion if said in all sincerity.
> 
> I would imagine that *A* worked very hard and got home late, feeling exhausted. He just wanted to have a casual small talk with his sweetheart but was put a full stop shortly. (*B*: '累了吧? 早點休息吧! 改天再聯繫.')


Thanks....this is a very interesting take on the dialogue, much appreciated !


----------



## yellow2021

I would say that the first sentence"晚安亲爱的“ only used for love-birds. The rest sentence can be used by a normal friend that's fine. Sentences 4 and 5 may imply a close relationship but not obvious. 
And I find the dialog not natural. It doesn't seem like a whole conversation. The order or text may lack something.


----------



## DernierVirage

Thanks very much, it's so good to have input like this.


----------



## T.D

I would expect 有一会儿*了 *。


----------

